# Egyptian gods furry\yiff



## ProDen (Feb 17, 2010)

I love furry/yiff art with Anubis and other Egyptian gods. In my collection already more than 800 images! But many haven't been found yet by me. At whom what is furri\yiff art, give references or lay out in theme.
Jobs which were in this theme at forum http://www.yiff.ru/forum.yiff?tid=1361&fr=300#300 (NOT SPAM!) The request not to spread.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 17, 2010)

ProDen said:


> "Egyptian gods furry"


You are not going to get along well here with some of us.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

what
So you are practically saying you wet dream about raping an egyptan god while holding penis?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 17, 2010)

gb2fchan


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> gb2fchan


HURRRRRRR


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay for terrible online translation.

*waves tiny flag*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 17, 2010)

Off topic, the new /r/.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You are not going to get along well here with some of us.



lol'd, saved. Post it on you laugh you lose in games.


----------



## quayza (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> lol'd, saved. Post it on you laugh you lose in games.


It didn't make me laugh but instead hurted my eyes.
Looked like a bunch of DOOBIES


----------



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

ProDen said:


> I love furry/yiff art with Anubis and other Egyptian gods. In my collection already more than 800 images! But many haven't been found yet by me. At whom what is furri\yiff art, give references or lay out in theme.


huh? You want sources?


			
				ProDen said:
			
		

> Jobs which were in this theme at forum http://www.yiff.ru/forum.yiff?tid=1361&fr=300#300 (NOT SPAM!) The request not to spread.


What?
Are you offering me a job?


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2010)

Register at new forum
Make your first post a request for Eqyptian god porn
???
Profit?


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

your first post = porn
Porn = pervert
Pervert = no GF/BF
Or 
Pervert = mental problems
Mental problems = everyone I know
Everyone I know = idiots
Idiots + fireworks = entertainment.
My logic on the situation.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> .



Fix your sig >:[


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

anubis is my bitch. i keep him in the basement.
its pretty handy to have the god of death in your basement as a pet, you know with him making me immortal and all that :V


----------



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> your first post = porn
> Porn = pervert
> Pervert = no GF/BF
> Or
> ...


It appears that you are using the equality symbol instead of the implication one.  (  =>  )
This has always bugged me.
Because you just said Porn = mental problems 
and 
entertainment - fireworks = Pervert
edit oh yeah
entertainment - fireworks = porn


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

ProDen said:


> I love furry/yiff art with Anubis and other Egyptian gods. In my collection already more than 800 images! But many haven't been found yet by me. At whom what is furri\yiff art, give references or lay out in theme.
> Jobs which were in this theme at forum http://www.yiff.ru/forum.yiff?tid=1361&fr=300#300 (NOT SPAM!) The request not to spread.



You jerk off to Anubis and other Egyptian gods.

We are all very proud of you :roll:


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2010)

...Welcome to FAF?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2010)

O hai.

Obv retard troll is obv IMO.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 17, 2010)

locked.


----------

